# adfree Android app anyone figured out how to get this working?



## knives of ice (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't get it working with cm says that it can't find a partition when downloading the host file.


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

Find Busybox installer in the market, run it. Then try AdFree again.


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Install the latest busy box. You can find it in the market. Sterricsons didn't work for me but jrummys worked perfectly.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

will this work for hte browser?


----------



## al52025 (Oct 13, 2011)

i just copied my hosts file from my phone over to the touchpad and it worked


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2011)

I would love to block ads. When I try to install any of the busybox's it says i do not have root access?


----------



## ingenue007 (Oct 15, 2011)

i used adaway. before updating hosts, run root explorer and make system/etc r/w


----------



## ACraigL (Oct 13, 2011)

This did not work for me at first, but thanks for sending me in the right direction. I had to clear BB out of SuperUser, and in SU, update the SU binary. After that I was able to rerun Busybox and it worked perfectly. Nice. Thanks!


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd like to have adfree working but would like some more detailed instructions as to getting busybox removed/updated to allow adfree to do its job. If I use jrummy's busybox installer, will it update automatically without having to remove anything?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andrusk (Aug 24, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> Install the latest busy box. You can find it in the market. Sterricsons didn't work for me but jrummys worked perfectly.


I've been looking for a way to get adfree to work. Thanks for this, worked perfectly!


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

andrusk said:


> I've been looking for a way to get adfree to work. Thanks for this, worked perfectly!


Yep, worked. Thank you.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

is the ads supposed to be blocked or displaying some green droid on the ads frame ?


----------

